# Moving Forward - Feeling Better



## Turningacorner (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks for the support in my post in the intro forum.

7-months ago: I weighed 230lbs, was covered in psoriasis and my joints hurt so much that I could not walk more than a 1/4 mile without being in extreme pain.  I spent close to 10yrs in bed, isolated and drunk. I tried and failed some really expensive drugs, one of which gave me heart failure.

6-months ago: I started Tremfya and feel good. Since then I bought a bike and I'am up to 4 miles every morning. That in a combination with a diet I have lost 50lbs, my skin is clear, and I can walk further than the dog.

Now: My Testosterone levels were in the 200, and my Urologist prescribed me TRT, I just signed up with the local crunch gym,  I choose that because they have classes included. 

TIme to move forward.

I got no ego, and have no shame with the amount of weight that I will start with.  I may have to start with a bar with no weight but there is no where to go but up.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 20, 2022)

There are dozens of case reports out there that illustrate the positive impact of TRT on psoriasis patients with hypogonadism. Fewer and less severe breakouts, lower C-reactive protein, etc.

Sounds like you've made quite the turnaround, man. Have you set any long or short-term goals yet?


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 20, 2022)

Will follow too. Will you be posting your workouts too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turningacorner (Mar 23, 2022)

I took 200mg of Cypionate on Monday, and the anxiety is gone.  I don't remember when I felt so relaxed.


----------



## Turningacorner (Mar 23, 2022)

Just got back from the gym:
Day1: Did a HIIT class, starting wight is 95lbs bench press.


----------



## iGone (Mar 23, 2022)

Awesome man, here to see the journey. 
Trt for me was integral in getting myself situated and comfortable. 
You'll look back in a couple months once you're at a point of homeostasis with trt and your new normal will feel light-years ahead of how you had been feeling.
Good luck!


----------



## Someidiot (Mar 23, 2022)

Congratulations on making the decision to better yourself and take your health and well being Into your own hands brother! I recently made the same decision myself. I'll definitely be following your thread, keep up the good work


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 24, 2022)

I really enjoy reading positive stories of people finding the key to taking control of their own lives and holding on tight and pushing through. There are so many out there that can't or won't find what you are starting to realize. 
We can take the wheel and take control of lives. Hormones and nutrition along with resistance exercise can make us new men. I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 24, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> Thanks for the support in my post in the intro forum.
> 
> 7-months ago: I weighed 230lbs, was covered in psoriasis and my joints hurt so much that I could not walk more than a 1/4 mile without being in extreme pain.  I spent close to 10yrs in bed, isolated and drunk. I tried and failed some really expensive drugs, one of which gave me heart failure.
> 
> ...


Psoriasis and psoriatic arthritis sucks, I know first hand. Biologics have been a life saver! Glad you are turning it around.


----------



## Turningacorner (Apr 2, 2022)

I took a class with crunch's and ropes, and the people were great.  Give me a few months and I might be able to finish the class. I feel better than I have in a long time.


----------



## ranger.danger89 (Apr 2, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> I took a class with crunch's and ropes, and the people were great.  Give me a few months and I might be able to finish the class. I feel better than I have in a long time.


Hell yeah man! I'm genuinely happy for you. I hope you continue to post on here about this new journey you've started.
I'll stay tuned


----------



## Turningacorner (Apr 30, 2022)

Sometimes you take one step forward, and two steps back.  The immunosuppressant drugs that let me be physically active have a downside,   Still better off than I was when I first posted. Basically the only thing that tasted good in the past few weeks were McDonalds, and other really bad food.

Feeling better and back to the bike and the gym.


----------



## Turningacorner (May 3, 2022)

4 steps forward, I took chemistry because the math was easy.


----------



## MPM (May 3, 2022)

Just a thought.  You should look fasting to assist with your autoimmunity.  Most autoimmune diseases as caused by chronic inflammation and nothing reduces inflammation like fasting.  I'm not saying to immediately start fasting for multiple days but maybe try to water fast on the weekends.  I can attest it personally helped me more than anything and it hasn't caused muscle loss like some people would have you believe.   Anyway, good for you for finally making changes to better your life.   Good luck!


----------



## Turningacorner (May 4, 2022)

The retail price of Tremfya is around $80,00o per year. My Rheumatologist just took me off of Methotrexate.25mg of Methotrexate SQ is not only hard to take, but when you are immune suppressed, a common cold can sideline you for months.


My "cycle: is this SQ Tremfya every 60 days, 100mg IM Cypionate per week.

When you go from not being able to walk without pain, to riding a bike, and going to the gym, you really appreciate life. I had a bad couple of months,but it is over.

I'm the type of man that wakes up in the morning grateful,, and  honestly believes that this is the best day ever.

I look at those 45lb plates and know that I will be able to lift them, this is not a question it is a fact.


----------

